# Erica Campbell To Replace Yolanda Adams!



## gn1g (Apr 27, 2016)

I heard that Erica Campbell would have a new radio show, but what I didn't know was that it is replacing Yolanda Adam's and her teams show.

Anybody know the back story?  Where is Yolanda going?  I kinda like Yolanda and team. I love Professor Wally


----------



## gingertea (Apr 27, 2016)

I was surprised, that's such an abrupt move for a show that was so well established and pulling good numbers for the radio christian demographic...idk it reads kinda fishy...


----------



## felic1 (Apr 27, 2016)

I enjoy Yolanda. Erica is very commercial. Gospel music is a money making industry. Souls are not important to them in my opinion. I won't be able to listen to Erica. I have to get my CD rAdio player fixed. ...off to store


----------



## momi (Apr 28, 2016)

Yeah I heard about this the other day. Most radio hosts get on my nerves so I can't imagine Erica being any different. 

Maybe it was just time for a change...


----------



## gn1g (Apr 28, 2016)

I like Yolanda she gives good advice.

I think they are after more of the luke warm secular folks.  Google just says her show was cancelled.

Well God never closes one door without opening another. Can't wait to see what's next for her


----------



## Laela (Apr 30, 2016)

^^I used to listen to her show and she did give sound advice and was interesting to listen to.  Seems like the "old head" replacement for a fresher, hipper face (she's not that much younger.. lol) happens all the time in journalism. I too  wish Yolanda well, whatever she does next. She's got God in her corner I'm sure.


----------



## Iwanthealthyhair67 (Apr 30, 2016)

Imo Erica is really ratchet, maybe they are aiming at a different demographic for ratings


----------



## blazingthru (May 3, 2016)

Iwanthealthyhair67 said:


> Imo *Erica is really ratchet*, maybe they are aiming at a different demographic for ratings


So agree with you on that, It probably won't be much of a Christian format. I don't listen anyway, I never even thought about listening once I get to work. but to see whats going on, i might just listen to it.


----------



## felic1 (May 8, 2016)

I am glad to see a statement that the stations want lukewarm. When Lonnie Hunter was cancelled for will lie Moore jr.,I was shocked. Now 
I see others have had similar views. I was wondering if I was hating the saints.


----------



## gn1g (May 9, 2016)

No they want "worldlier" folks.


----------



## mrselle (May 11, 2016)

blazingthru said:


> So agree with you on that, It probably won't be much of a Christian format. I don't listen anyway, I never even thought about listening once I get to work. but to see whats going on, i might just listen to it.



Its not a Christian format.  I want to be fair and give Erica time to get use to being on the radio and let the folks behind the scenes work out the kinks, but I don't have high hopes for this show.  As best I can tell, there is no scripture reading on the show and the "prayer" I heard today, which was done by her co-host, was more like a joke.  There are better things to pray about than Donald Trump's hair.  If the goal is to be lukewarm or more worldly then they have achieved that in just two days.


----------



## Laela (May 12, 2016)

@mrselle, thanks for the review... I won't be listening to that show..but I had to chuckle when you said the folks behind the scenes have to work out the kinks.. lol


----------



## Country gal (May 12, 2016)

I am not feeling this new format


----------



## Pat Mahurr (May 12, 2016)

I thought it was "OK to be secular for 2 minutes."  This morning, I got about an hour of it.  It wasn't baaad, but I miss Yolanda already.  Did she even say goodbye?


----------



## felic1 (May 20, 2016)

Does she want the saints to wake up to the gap band? EArly in the morning? Umm, she was having a concert. She requested that people start buying tickets and said people will find out later who is going to be there..... this is the only cross I could find. Yes we need a crusade for Jesus.


----------



## Scasey (May 24, 2016)

Is the show still on the air?


----------



## gn1g (May 24, 2016)

Hey Scasey!!! 

Yolanda is not on the air anymore, But Erica Campbell is alive and well on the air.


----------



## Shimmie (May 24, 2016)

gn1g said:


> Hey Scasey!!!
> 
> Yolanda is not on the air anymore, But Erica Campbell is alive and well on the air.


Question:    Where / When are you listening to show?   I did not know that it existed, even with Yolanda Adams.  

Thanks in advance.


----------



## mrselle (May 24, 2016)

It should be on your local gospel radio station.  I know it can be heard in Raleigh, Charlotte and Baltimore.


----------



## Shimmie (May 24, 2016)

mrselle said:


> It should be on your local gospel radio station.  I know it can be heard in Raleigh, Charlotte and Baltimore.


Thanks @mrselle


----------



## Scasey (May 25, 2016)

gn1g said:


> Hey Scasey!!!
> 
> Yolanda is not on the air anymore, But Erica Campbell is alive and well on the air.



Heeeey GN1G!! Thank you for responding.   I was listening to KHVN and it was the local on air personalities this morning,  maybe she comes on at certain times.


----------



## Laela (May 27, 2016)

Hi Shimmie,

The Show is now called "GET UP! Mornings with Erica Campbell" and airs on the stations below:






Source:   http://getuperica.com/stations-affiliates/

Atlanta, GA *WPZE-FM* 102.5
Augusta, GA *WTHB-FM* 96.9
Baltimore, MD *WWIN-AM* 1400
Baton Rouge, LA *WXOK-AM* 1460
Charleston, SC *WTUA-FM* 106.1
Charlotte, NC *WPZS-FM* 100.9
Cincinnati, OH *WDBZ-AM* 1230
Cleveland, OH *WJMO-AM* 1300
Columbia, SC *WFMV-FM* 95.3
Columbus, GA *WEAM-FM* 100.7
Columbus, MS *WAJV-FM* 98.9
Columbus, OH *WJYD-FM* 107.1
Dallas, TX *KHVN-AM* 970
Detroit, MI *WPZR-FM* 102.7
Florence, SC *WPDT-FM* 105.1
Greensboro, NC *WKEW-AM* 1400
Hattiesburg, MS *WQID-FM* 105.3
Huntsville, AL *WEUP-AM* 1700
Indianapolis, IN *WTLC-AM* 1310
Jacksonville, FL *WJNJ-AM* 1320/103.7
Kansas City *KCPZ-LP* 95.3
Lake Charles, LA *KPPM-LP* 93.5
Little Rock, AR *KPZK-FM* 102.5/101.7
Louisville, KY *WLLV-AM* 1240
Macon, GA *WYPZ-AM* 900/95.5
Mobile, AL *WGOK-AM* 900
New York, NY *WLIB-AM* 1190
Norfolk, VA *WGH-AM* 1310
Orangeburg, SC *WSPX-FM* 94.5
Orlando, FL *WOKB-AM* 1600
Philadelphia, PA *WPPZ-FM* 103.9
Raleigh, NC *WNNL-FM* 103.9
Richmond, VA *WPZZ-FM* 104.7
St. Louis, MO *KATZ-AM* 1600
Sumter, SC *WLJI-FM* 98.3
Tallahassee, FL *WHBT-AM* 1410/98.3
Washington, DC *WPRS-FM* 104.1
Winston-Salem, NC *WPOL-AM* 1340/103.5



Shimmie said:


> Question:    Where / When are you listening to show?   I did not know that it existed, even with Yolanda Adams.
> 
> Thanks in advance.


----------



## Shimmie (May 29, 2016)

Laela said:


> Hi Shimmie,
> 
> The Show is now called "GET UP! Mornings with Erica Campbell" and airs on the stations below:
> 
> ...


@Laela, thank you so much.   

Love you much


----------



## Laela (Jun 11, 2016)

Has anyone heard or read any response from Sis Yolanda?


----------



## Laela (Jun 13, 2016)

Don't think it's necessary to start a new thread....

Lorraine Caballero 13 June, 2016 2:08 PM 0 Comments
*Gospel singer Yolanda Adams draws flak after endorsing pro-abortion Hillary Clinton*
*



*
(Reuters/Mario Anzuoni)Singer Yolanda Adams performs "Jesus is Love" at the 2016 MusiCares Person of the Year gala in Los Angeles, California, February 13, 2016.

Gospel singer Yolanda Adams has drawn flak from his fans after expressing support for Democratic presidential frontrunner Hillary Clinton, who is pro-abortion. 

In a post on Facebook, award-winning gospel singer Yolanda Adams joined the personalities who have publicly come out to support Hillary Clinton in the presidential race. While many applauded her support for the pro-abortion candidate, the same could not be said for her Christian fans as they selected the angry face emoticon in reacting to the post, according to The Christian Post.

"Today is a day of Historic Significance because once again we make history as a country," said Adams on Facebook. "Congrats to Dem Nom Sec Hillary Clinton!! God's best to you me dear."


One Facebook user communicated her disbelief at the gospel singer's decision to support a candidate who is pro-choice and a Planned Parenthood supporter. The user urged the public to stand up for the unborn who cannot speak for themselves.


Another user negated Adam's post and said Clinton is not "God's best" for the country because the Democrat will only push God to the background.


"I do not understand your support of her. Nothing she does lines up with the word of God," yet another user commented.


During her first speech as the presumptive Democratic nominee, Clinton slammed Republican presidential frontrunner Donald Trump's stance on women's issues. She said the billionaire's programs will only take America backward to the time when abortions were still illegal and women had very few options, CBS News relays.


In addition, Clinton lambasted Trump's intentions to appoint a pro-life Supreme Court justice and defund Planned Parenthood. She then presented her own pro-women's health agenda and called for the Hyde Amendment to be repealed. She said the latter only makes it impossible for poor women and those of color to have access to abortion and exercise their reproductive rights to the full extent.


----------



## Prudent1 (Jun 16, 2016)

@Laela 
Not surprised...many Christians support politicians who openly support things that are clearly against the word of God on the basis that they will pray for them and hope that they will have a change of heart . I have never been able to understand that. Like if someone is standing before you with a loaded weapon and makes it clear they are headed for a school, church, movie theater, club (think Orlando), do we not alert authorities and instead pray that they will change their minds? If someone is hungry do we pray that somehow they will find food? If they are in need of clothes, do we pray that their need will somehow be met?


----------



## felic1 (Jun 27, 2016)

I prefer Clinton to trump. Abortion is a choice. I never had or felt that I needed one. I never donated money to assist in obtaining one. I believe trump intends to be a government of one. 

I had a friend contemplating one. I told her that baby might be an evangelist sent to take the city. The baby is grown,graduated from michigan state in criminal justice after overseas study. I am her God mother.


----------



## gn1g (Jun 28, 2016)

This race is terrible, it's picking the lesser of two evils. I don't even want to vote.  They could just pull a name out of the hat and I would be good.  Praying for the Lord to send us a person with a heart for the people.


----------



## Shimmie (Jun 28, 2016)

gn1g said:


> This race is terrible, it's picking the lesser of two evils. I don't even want to vote.  They could just pull a name out of the hat and I would be good.  Praying for the Lord to send us a person with a heart for the people.


A heart for God ... Is the only true candidate , as they will be led and guided of the Holy Spirit into ALL Truth and not the whims of man and sin.  

To God be the Glory... Amen


----------



## Prudent1 (Jun 30, 2016)

felic1 said:


> *I prefer Clinton to trump. Abortion is a choice.* I never had or felt that I needed one. I never donated money to assist in obtaining one. I believe trump intends to be a government of one.
> 
> I had a friend contemplating one. I told her that baby might be an evangelist sent to take the city. The baby is grown,graduated from michigan state in criminal justice after overseas study. I am her God mother.



I respect your right to choose the candidate you will support, your right to not vote, or to write in a candidate etc. i agree abortion is a choice. The point I was trying to make in my earlier post is that in the end, if we (self included) are seeking God first when his way conflicts with our choices our choices no longer matter. All choices have consequences be they good or bad. We will eventually have a one world government. The last several leaders here and abroad have been laying the ground work for it knowingly or not. Which is why we must focus on letting our lights shine to help as many see the way as possible until the bible is fulfilled. I am sooo glad you nor your friend went through the ordeal of having an abortion (your goddaughter sounds like a wonderful person). All lives matter. However, almost all of us have likely unknowingly contributed to assisting others in obtaining one because several companies we patronize support organizations like planned parenthood, certain lobbyists, etc. Just my .


----------



## blazingthru (Jul 8, 2016)

So I remember many voted for Bush because he was a christian, Kerry never really said anything about his beliefs and the Churches were stating we need a Christian.  so they voted Bush.  I think so many folks still believe this was and or is a Christian Nation.


----------



## Prudent1 (Jul 8, 2016)

@blazingthru , see this is where I get in trouble sis . For me your fruit needs to line up with the word of God or I am not thinking about what you said. Miss me wit dat. Too many politicians and regular folks 'say' they are Christian but their behavior says otherwise... Christianity is one thing no one has to prove its validity. All one has to do in our culture is say they are one and suddenly all of the foolishness they embody represents God to the fullest. Then it's further complicated because in a true Christian walk as you know, you are developing from day to day and little by little. So, you really might be a Christian (for example a new one- but none of us have arrived 100%) who still has some incorrect ideas about what it means to be Christ like and as a result go out and do things that are not in line with the will of God.

It is an insult to my intelligence for politicians to be fake in an effort to get my vote. For me you must do more than produce a bottle of hot sauce, sing a Negro spiritual, use AA voices or images in your advertising, use a hip hop track for background sounds, or talk using psuedo-ebonics at your rallies to gain my attention. That's no different than how some retailers show all of those AAs in commercials but only during certain awards shows or on certain channels. These same companies rarely show AAs like that during regular programming.

Too many former slaves are dead right now, too many AAs were sprayed with hoses, hung, raped,  families forcibly broken up, denied educations, and discriminated against for no vaild reason for me to do nothing to honor their struggles.  They played a major role in the building of this country. I wave my flag proudly for them not the lies from the other side! It is not up for debate as to whether there was massive amounts of double talk going on regarding the way this country came into being because the hypocrisy was/is astounding!!! In my opinion ratchery does not pay homage to any of the deceased. You cannot make me believe those folks died with the hopes that entertainers could be on a platform partially nude singing about garbage, so that we could be twerk experts, so that reality shows can cast us in the most unflattering terms to be laughed at like freaks at a freak show, so that almost all of the popular shows on TV involve so called successful AA women being the jump off of some white man, so that we could overwhelmingly be single parents (this time by choice) who if the rules of the system changed overnight would be clueless on how to take care of our responsibilities. Let me stop...*pats blackness card* don't wanna be BC'ed (Bill Cosbyed) 

At any rate, be it a Bush (plz no more Bushes), the Clinton of your choice, Sanders, a bi-racial candidate, a 100% black Afro-American one, a woman, or Trump, _no one _can say they are Christian and I go running behind them casting my vote all willy nilly...

If Christians were doing what they are called to do to meet the needs of people, then a whole lotta this stuff ^^^ would not even exist. But we don't sooo that creates an unhealthy dependency on power hungry, money hungry immoral Democrats, Republicans, and Independents at all levels of government across the country. They know the way to stay relevant is to stay needed by someone somewhere. Soon it will be Hispanic ppl who are primarily courted. Let's see how much lurve they shower on AAs then...


----------



## Laela (Jul 8, 2016)

Prudent, you raise good point ... render to Cesar what is his and to God what is His. Historically, we've always had "Christian" presidents... So no need to vote for someone simply because of their beliefs/ religion  lol
 but I have to ask if you had a choice between two candidates who both are politically qualified but one's an atheist and the other a non-Christian but believes in _A _creator with more than one way to him/her , what would be the basis for your voting for one or the other?


----------



## Dee_33 (Jul 15, 2016)

felic1 said:


> I am glad to see a statement that the stations want lukewarm. When Lonnie Hunter was cancelled for will lie Moore jr.,I was shocked. Now
> I see others have had similar views. I was wondering if I was hating the saints.



@felic1  I used to watch Willie Moore Jr vids.  Did you intentionally spell his name that way?  Just curious as to if he said or did something offensive.  Thanks


----------



## MzRhonda (Jul 15, 2016)

gn1g said:


> Hey Scasey!!!
> 
> Yolanda is not on the air anymore, But Erica Campbell is alive and well on the air.


Oh No!!!!!! I loved her show when I was able to listen......Erica Campbell is NO Yolanda Adams...who is in control???? This is what happens when we don't control the media and medium. They keep us out (take God out of) of the very thing that back in the day held us together, kept us strong and kept us fighting for right!


----------



## gn1g (Jul 18, 2016)

Yes MzRhonda we must stay focused.  It's erica's show she is in control.


----------



## Shimmie (Jul 20, 2016)

blazingthru said:


> So I remember many voted for Bush because he was a christian, Kerry never really said anything about his beliefs and the Churches were stating we need a Christian.  so they voted Bush.  I think so many folks still believe this was and or is a Christian Nation.


Hi Blaz... 

I hear what you are saying, for sure.   They All lie.   Obama LIED BIG TIME!  

He lied that he was a Christian and LIED that he did not support gay marriage....only to turn up and give them every ton of support including the right to sue Christians and to get away with it.  

He is the most dishonest president that I've ever known... Judas to be more accurate.   He completely turned his back on the Black community, yet became the first gay president and with no sorrow in it nor an ounce of repentance towards God.

Shameful


----------



## Prudent1 (Jul 21, 2016)

Laela said:


> Prudent, you raise good point ... render to Cesar what is his and to God what is His. Historically, we've always had "Christian" presidents... So no need to vote for someone simply because of their beliefs/ religion  lol
> but I have to ask if you had a choice between two candidates who both are politically qualified but one's an atheist and the other a non-Christian but believes in _A _creator with more than one way to him/her , what would be the basis for your voting for one or the other?


@Laela ,
Great question... since neither are believers my response is this. I would seek the guidance of the Holy Spirit as to what my actions should be and wait expectantly for my answer. I'm an active voter but I reserve the right to not vote if that's what I felt I was being led to not do. I try to be a good citizen but I don't lose sight of the fact that this world is not my home. I ultimately must place the things in the bible higher than the laws of the land. That being said my fleshly response is to pick the candidate who had the most qualifications/ best proven track record to perform the job at hand .


----------



## Prudent1 (Jul 21, 2016)

Shimmie said:


> Hi Blaz...
> 
> I hear what you are saying, for sure.   They All lie.   Obama LIED BIG TIME!
> 
> ...


@Shimmie
Now see... you just lost your blackness card... . The 5th chapter of Knee-gro-a-tions states that you must support any and all causes and activities that have black or brown faces involved even if you know the movement is a pile of bunk...


----------



## Prudent1 (Jul 21, 2016)

MzRhonda said:


> Oh No!!!!!! I loved her show when I was able to listen......Erica Campbell is NO Yolanda Adams...who is in control???? This is what happens when we don't control the media and medium. They keep us out (take God out of) of the very thing that back in the day held us together, kept us strong and kept us fighting for right!


@MzRhonda,
Why do you think that just as Bill Cosby was getting in the final stages of negotiating his deal to buy NBC and put out positive shows about AAs all of his past indiscretions came to light (not saying he was completely innocent or guilty, just that the timing is curious)? Why is Prince (a strict vegan for many years) now in history as yet another drug addicted entertainer after he started to speak out more about Chemtrails? Why do most major news stories that report the nefarious deeds of politicians released on Friday afternoon traditionally? Why, why, why.... Oh well, let me just tune alldat out and go watch LAHH Atl...after all it's more beneficial for me to wear a movement t-shirt and keep up with who is sleeping with who on the shows. I need to know what is going on with the Khardashians, Cookie and 'nem, and the Beyoncé. This knowledge helps advance us as a people. I mean as long as I'm abreast of these things it will all work out for us right?


----------



## Dee_33 (Jul 21, 2016)

^^^my son said the same thing about the timing of the Bill Cosby stuff.


----------



## Shimmie (Jul 21, 2016)

Prudent1 said:


> @Shimmie
> Now see... you just lost your blackness card... . The 5th chapter of Knee-gro-a-tions states that you must support any and all causes and activities that have black or brown faces involved even if you know the movement is a pile of bunk...



@Prudent1 

   Oh no.... I'm busted for sure.   
    I love you, Precious Sister  

I lost my Black Card a while ago.      Remember that thread in Off Topic a few years back and we were talking about fried chicken and hot sauce'?   I cried   cause you called my fried chicken wings 'yard bird'.      However, you and @Nice & Wavy retrieved my 'Black Card' because I don't like 'hot sauce'.     

This was ''pre- Obama", so I guess it don't matter now.  I'll never own another Black Card again.


----------



## Prudent1 (Jul 22, 2016)

Shimmie said:


> @Prudent1
> 
> Oh no.... I'm busted for sure.
> I love you, Precious Sister
> ...


@Shimmie 
Oh yeah... I remember that. As long as we go that name written in the book of life "card" tho, we goodt!!! Love you too Sis.


----------



## momi (Aug 20, 2016)

Has anyone tuned in to her show? I have to be honest and say that it's not half bad.

It's not at all what I'd expected.


----------



## TrulyBlessed (Oct 31, 2016)

I don't listen to the Erica Campbell show but the rare moments I turn to it I am quickly reminded why I'm not a fan. She's having a discussion on whether it's ok for Christians to listen to secular music, which is a good topic. However she takes it further by stating sexually explicit terms you'll find in secular music. For example, she brings up "truffle butter" then quickly apologizes. She then laughs and says if you don't know what it is then look it up. I had no idea what she was referring to so I made the mistake of googling. Why go into detail and educate the saints on explicit stuff found in the urban dictionary that many listeners do not care to hear about. I feel like she does stuff like this to hold on to a ratchet side of her that she finds cool and entertaining. She already lost me as a fan on her reality show and she just doesn't come off as a genuine Christian. I miss Yolanda Adams.


----------

